# Update-rehomedFree golden Aylmer Ontario



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd recommend if nobody responsible takes him here, you should contact goldenretrieverrescue.ca quick before somebody sees "free" and jumps because of that. They have a hotline.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry, it's goldenrescue.ca 
Poor guy, breaks my heart.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I second contacting goldenrescue.ca. It's an excellent organization- if they adopted dogs to western Canada we'd probably have even more... lol


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd do it fast if you can. That dog could be scooped up by anyone pretty quickly.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I sent an email. Hopefully they can help him. I tried to get my brother to take him but his land lord said no animals 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I also emailed the person that posted him on kijiji and asked her to contact golden rescue. This is why I never check the free adds because I would end up with a house full. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I emailed and texted her as well before I saw that you did
Oh, I can't even go on kijiji in case I see a picture of a homeless pup. I would have eighty by now. Keep us posted if she responds to you and I will as well.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for helping me out on this one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

No prob at all. Keep us posted. I emailed goldenrescue as well.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

So sad that a Golden so well loved by a child has to be given away.  Hopefully, a rescue will get him.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Send me the info I will. Go get him ASAP


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I found the ad I will contact her and see find I can get him tomorrow .


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Barkr said:


> I found the ad I will contact her and see find I can get him tomorrow .



Oh my thank you so much. I hope you can grab this sweet boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Sent an email will definitely get him if he is still there.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Barkr, Oh you just made my day. If you need any help at all from a distance, anything at all, please contact me. And please keep us posted. This forum is so wonderful.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Yes please let me know I'm in Hamilton I'm just not in the position to have him here.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I also sent a text hopefully he is still there :-/


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Fingers are crossed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thinking about that boy. What a beautiful face.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Barkr, 
I'm wondering if maybe she is now scared of responding to the ad because of our emails suggesting a contact with goldenrescue. Maybe if you mention our names, she will understand we are affiliated and be more inclined to give you the dog.
Wish I could hug you in person!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

:crossfing I sent her a text message as well hopefully she responds


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Did you happen to hear back from her? I got nothing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you all for trying to help. 

Hope you hear from the owner.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I just received a text from the owner. She has already re homed him. Let's just hope that the person who got him will love and care for him.:crossfing:--dumbfounded:


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Oh gosh okay thanks for helping. I'm hoping he was placed in a loving home that will care for him forever. I truly can thank you enough for helping. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, I'll update the thread too.

Thanks again for trying to help this boy. 

I too hope he's found a good home.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay, thanks for letting us know. I sooo hope he found a loving family!!!


----------

